# A deal too good to be true?



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

Kinda thinking this is a deal too good to be true. Sure hope it pans out. The backorder thing has me thinking they will cancel the order though. 


http://www.faucetdirect.com/ridgid-32603-cs1000-digital-recording-monitor/p1577698


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

That's a steal. I paid much more for mine.


----------

